#   >     ( ).

## Holic

(    -  )   -   -     ?  ,    -    -  - , , ,   ..         -      ,         ,    ,   ,       ..

  -    ?    1 8,      .

----------

,       , ,  .    ( )     -    ..         (,    ,  ,    ,    ..).  "-"    . 
 ,     1 8         .

----------


## Winny Buh

1 8,    1: ,        (, ,   ..),        .
       (, ,  ,     , ).        ,  .         (, ,   .).   ,   ,  ,     .               .      ,    ,  ,  ,  -    (. 0504041),      (. 0504035).              ,   . 
    1:,       .
       ,    ,      1   .

----------


## Jamesfiero

-       .         . 
             .       ,             -   . 
 ,           (),            . 
 ,              ,             . 
        : 
"	       ; 
"	     ; 
"	         ; 
"	  ,    . 
               Google : "  ".         . 

34j5c6h87

----------

